# Teddy



## CyCLoBoT (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's my kitten who's 11 weeks old now. Wanted to share photos when he was still 8 weeks but didn't get time to take the pictures.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is so cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What an adorable kitten!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

What a cutie! I love orange cats.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute! He's going to be a big handsome kitty!


----------



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Adorable! I love his ears!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww! He is so cute, look at those big ears and big feet!


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

How Adorable! Long hair or short hair? Last time I thought a cat would be long haired he lost it and grew in his adult coat and now he's very sleek!


----------



## CyCLoBoT (Jul 15, 2006)

He's a domestic long hair orange tabby.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh that face! Makes you want to kiss it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I could kiss his pretty little face too! What a cutie!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

He has such an adorable little face... :love2


----------



## AslansMommy (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG he's precious! He looks like a long haired version of Aslan!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

He is going to be one handsome boy when he grows up. 
Where abouts are you located CyCLoBoT? I need to know so that I can come and steal him from you. :wink: 
I love Ginger cats :heart


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Og, he's so gorgeous! He reminds me of our Jimmy when he was a kitten. He didn't live with us then, he belonged at that time to a neighbour. I don't have any kitten pictures of him and your pictures have really helped me remember how cute he was. Jimmy is ginger too, but with some white. He has that gorgeous fluffy coat and long hairy ears.
Jimmy has grown up into a very handsome and somewhat regal personage  I'm sure your Teddy is going to be gorgeous at every stage of his development.

seashe;;


----------

